# Atasuki sliding door tank "review"



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi everyone,
@Androgynoid 's post about his Zilla terrarium made me realize I didn't do a regroup of my experience with the atasuki terrariums I've been using.

I actually have 3 of them in use right now a 39x19x19" (yes, they're strange dimensions) and two 36x18x24" tanks.

I've had one up and running since early July 2020, and the other two since early-mid August 2020. So 2 and 4 months' use.

I'm going to say this first, so there's no wondering about my thoughts: I LOVE THESE TANKS, almost without any qualifications.

Pros:

Sliding doors  , easy to keep jumpy frogs in
VERY sturdy construction, including the lid.
fairly easy to fly proof (they come with a plastic strip for between the sliding doors, and the front vent is fairly easy to silicone a piece of fly mesh over top)
Easy to install a misting system into, there's a plastic strip in the lid that's very sturdy that I drilled by misting system holes in
Price! The 36x18x24" was $200 CDN (about $150 USD), similar sized exo terras are $300 CDN here

Cons:

Sliding doors - the track gets dirty and needs cleaned (I knew this going in ;-) )
The stock lid isn't fly proof mesh, you have to cover the whole thing with fly mesh if you want to keep all the flies in.

Neutral:
* Lots of plastic shows on the tanks. I don't mind this but there are other people who hate the look of black plastic. To each their own, I say.

I would highly recommend them for anyone who is looking for a tank.

BE SURE you don't get the "knockdown" version, that one is double paned glass at the bottom so you can't drill a drain bulkhead hole.

I have space for another 36" long tank on my frog rack. I'm definitely going to prioritize getting another atasuki over the other terrarium makers.

I'd be happy to take some pictures of people have things they want to see.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I'd be happy to take some pictures of people have things they want to see.


The top. 

Other than price, and sliding doors, are there any real differences from ExoTerras?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> The top.
> 
> Other than price, and sliding doors, are there any real differences from ExoTerras?


Yes! Construction quality. 

The doors of my exo terras often take more effort than they should to get the doors closed. Especially my 36x18z18" exo. 

I loathe the lids on the exo terras. They're so flimsy. 

I'll take some pictures of the tops in a few minutes.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd love to see some pictures.

As for ExoTerra's having flimsy lids, I've never had an issue. Once I silicon glass into the frame (with mesh removed) its sturdy as anything.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Here are some pictures. Please excuse the mess, these were from when the tank was out in my garage.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I find the exo Terra lids very flimsy regardless of the size. The screen bends super easily from having a light sitting on it 

The lids on the atasuki are great.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I find the exo Terra lids very flimsy regardless of the size. The screen bends super easily from having a light sitting on it
> 
> The lids on the atasuki are great.


OK, I see what you mean. For high humidity builds I always pull the screen and spline from the lid and silicon glass into place. I see some people silicon the glass to the enclosure, but attaching it to the lid means I still can remove the entire top if I need to in order to have space. Once the glass is attached to the lid nothing is flimsy and they can support lights no problem.


----------



## n8e7x0t1 (Apr 14, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Hi everyone,
> @Androgynoid 's post about his Zilla terrarium made me realize I didn't do a regroup of my experience with the atasuki terrariums I've been using.
> 
> I actually have 3 of them in use right now a 39x19x19" (yes, they're strange dimensions) and two 36x18x24" tanks.
> ...





Hi, I was wondering if it's possible to put a heat mat under the atasuki. I just bought the 48x19x48 atasuki and not sure if there is room under it to put a heat mat or if it will start a fire or break? Because they are so heavy...


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Generally speaking, people are advised not to put heat mats under their vivariums because the temperature difference between the heat mat and the water that flows into the false bottom can cause thermal cracking. 

This is definitely NOT my area of expertise, so if any one can correct me if I'm wrong that would be great.


----------



## Daniel559 (Sep 28, 2018)

Old post. I was just wondering how the bottom screen mesh holds up to high humidity? I'm thinking of buying the breakdown version of this due to the fact that I cannot find an exo terra that's 24X18X24 for the life of me. Also is the breakdown version really that bad if I don't plan on drilling it? Thanks.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Daniel559 said:


> Old post. I was just wondering how the bottom screen mesh holds up to high humidity? I'm thinking of buying the breakdown version of this due to the fact that I cannot find an exo terra that's 24X18X24 for the life of me. Also is the breakdown version really that bad if I don't plan on drilling it? Thanks.


No issues with rust so far. 

I would go with the regular style over the breakdown version, even if you're not drilling it. The way the two panes are set up means you'll end up with dirt and water getting into the gap between the two panes (at least, that's what I was thinking when I had the one I had in my house).


----------



## Daniel559 (Sep 28, 2018)

fishingguy12345 said:


> No issues with rust so far.
> 
> I would go with the regular style over the breakdown version, even if you're not drilling it. The way the two panes are set up means you'll end up with dirt and water getting into the gap between the two panes (at least, that's what I was thinking when I had the one I had in my house).


I was thinking the same but the breakdown version is the only one available in the size I need unfortunately. Would silicon between those gaps do the trick you think?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Daniel559 said:


> I was thinking the same but the breakdown version is the only one available in the size I need unfortunately. Would silicon between those gaps do the trick you think?


Probably would do the trick


----------



## Carleefrogger (8 mo ago)

How did you modify the top on yours? Did you just add ff proof mesh or did you add glass as well?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Carleefrogger said:


> How did you modify the top on yours? Did you just add ff proof mesh or did you add glass as well?


I only added glass / acrylic panels to cover the existing lid. I don't really worry about fruitfly proofing my vivariums.


----------



## Llehctim (9 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> BE SURE you don't get the "knockdown" version, that one is double paned glass at the bottom so you can't drill a drain bulkhead hole.


Could a bulkhead be drilled on the front of the knockdown version?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Llehctim said:


> Could a bulkhead be drilled on the front of the knockdown version?


No. The only place you can drill for drainage is the bottom pane, and I don't like drilling for drainage in the bottom pane of glass


----------



## Carleefrogger (8 mo ago)

It seems no-one carries the regular version of Atasuki's anymore, at least not in my part of Canada. They can only special order the knockdown's.


----------

